# Problem with Samsung SEK-3500 Evolution Kit



## jferris33 (May 30, 2016)

I have a Bolt that I have connected to a Samsung UN65HU8550 TV with a Samsung SEK-3500U/ZA Evolution Kit installed. The SEK-3500 Evolution kit upgrades the TV to HDCP 2.2 (the TV is already 4k capable).

When I change the TIVO program source from say live TV to a recorded program the TV screen and audio blank out for 3-4 seconds and then came back again. This also happens when I am watching a recorded program and hit the skip forward or reply button on the TIVO remote.

Called TIVO tech support and they had me uninstall the Samsung Evolution kit from the TV - the problem goes away without the kit installed but comes back again when the kit is reinstalled. I'm guessing that it is an HDMI/HDCP handshaking issue of some sort.

Has anyone encountered this problem? Any workarounds?


----------



## jferris33 (May 30, 2016)

Well, thanks to someone on the AVS forum thread for the Samsung SEK-3500 my problem has been resolved.

The solution was to turn off the setting for UHD color for the HDMI port that I have the TIVO plugged into on the Samsung TV. That made the problem disappear and I can now use the SEK-3500 evolution kit and stream 4k as well. No more black screens when I switch from one program source to another or use the skip forward or replay buttons.


----------

